# credit cards



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Can anyone advise if there are any banks that issues credit cards with air mile rewards ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

andy_amanda said:


> Can anyone advise if there are any banks that issues credit cards with air mile rewards ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I still use my UK American Express here to claim Virgin Miles. American Express also do one for British Airways.


----------



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

PaulUK said:


> I still use my UK American Express here to claim Virgin Miles. American Express also do one for British Airways.


Thanks Paul,

I use Am Ex in the Uk and will be moving to Dubai at the end of Feb, Is there much of a charge every time the money is converted to Sterling ?


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

andy_amanda said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> I use Am Ex in the Uk and will be moving to Dubai at the end of Feb, Is there much of a charge every time the money is converted to Sterling ?


I haven't been charged at all by using my current account debit card, or Amex card, for payment, apart from if you withdraw cash from ATM - £2 with my current account.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Emirates bank lets you earn airmiles with Emirates Airline.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

You can collect air miles with an HSBC credit card, can also use the air miles card at shops like Spinneys


----------



## statesgirl (Nov 15, 2008)

what is the american dollar or rather how does it convert to dubai money?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

statesgirl said:


> what is the american dollar or rather how does it convert to dubai money?


1usd=3.67aed


----------

